# FINALLY I get a "Great Score" Post - Antique Stove



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I sleepily went out to the porch yesterday, gazed around the neighbourhood, and sorted out the mail. Went back inside, made myself a coffee, came back to the porch and this little beauty was staring at me from across the street.










Cast iron legs and burners. Ceramic front. Purchased sometime around 1940.

It's in my backyard, drying off after the intense cleaning it received.

There's a couple more pics on my blog (pre-cleaning). I'm excited to use it for my kitchen scene this year.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Cool, Are you going to have anything cooking on the stove?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

bignick said:


> Cool, Are you going to have anything cooking on the stove?


That's what's neat about the find - this is the first year I plan to do a more fleshed out kitchen decor (setting up the kitchen of the restaur-haunt). I wanted body parts and such to be simmering on the stove, but I also needed to keep my own stove clear so I could use it. Now I have way more possibilities to play with.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet! I would even think that would be worth something. $$$? If not than it will be a great addition for a halloween prop.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow! That is going to look so great in a scene!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

bignick said:


> Cool, Are you going to have anything cooking on the stove?


...or any_one_?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Revenant said:


> ...or any_one_?


How about "Hanzel Und Gretyl". The witch finally wins!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great find. Would look cool restored and in your house all the time.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't know how the back of the stove looks but maybe you could have an actor's head come thru the back and up thru one of the holes - so it looks like a head in a frying pan or something. Or maybe just a remote microphone talking head that could interact with guests... 
SuperSweet find!! have fun with it!!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

As I said on your blog---AWESOME! I love it. I am sooo jealous.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Perfect score!!!just across the street too!...The door looks like it has and evil grin with 6 teeth.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow being cast iron i am really surprised someone didnt snap it up quickly for the scrap metal value... that seems to happen around here alot..


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

WOW!!!! that is all I can say


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a dynamite piece.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

scream1973 said:


> Wow being cast iron i am really surprised someone didnt snap it up quickly for the scrap metal value... that seems to happen around here alot..


That's exactly why I jumped up, got dressed, and got my butt across the street right away. There are actually two different trucks that do the rounds in our neighbourhood for scrap metal, and they always come out on the weekend. To be safe, I actually stood by the oven for 10 minutes while waiting for the boyfriend to hurry up and help me haul it home ("Mommy, why's that crazy lady circling the stove?" "Don't make eye contact, dear").


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL - I just got a mental picture of a little Ghoul Friday avatar fiercely guarding an old stove against all takers.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> That's exactly why I jumped up, got dressed, and got my butt across the street right away. There are actually two different trucks that do the rounds in our neighbourhood for scrap metal, and they always come out on the weekend. To be safe, I actually stood by the oven for 10 minutes while waiting for the boyfriend to hurry up and help me haul it home ("Mommy, why's that crazy lady circling the stove?" "Don't make eye contact, dear").


*throws back head and laughs* that's hillarious!:lolkin:
congrats on the find! can't wait to see what you will do with it!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great score no doubt......I gonna love to here your storage bill...none the less, that's heavy too!

I do love the look.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Great score no doubt......I gonna love to here your storage bill...none the less, that's heavy too!
> 
> I do love the look.


Well, so far, most of the props/decorations I make are designed to be taken completely apart. This, coupled with some packing strategies, has allowed me to keep everything in bins in one room in the basement. I don't think I'll be able to fold up the stove at all  and it isn't the type of thing where I could store other stuff INSIDE of it...so...not sure where it will live. I couldn't afford storage space (heck, I work in papermache with recycling materials..I can't afford a bucky!).

And yes, it is heavy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That is one sweet score.. Can you burn real wood in that?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Lilly said:


> That is one sweet score.. Can you burn real wood in that?


It's an old gas stove, so burning wood would be out of the question, but if I had gel canisters or something similar, I could have flames inside of it. Since the bottom is a bit rusted out in one spot, I've opted for the illusion of fire instead (was actually working on this when you were posting your comment). 
Like you, my mind's eye immediately saw wood burning inside of it.


----------

